# Why do so many people here use the MES?



## light-it-up (Jun 26, 2010)

I've read so many reviews that said this unit is junk, stops working after a year or less, has wiring problems, etc. that I'm trying to understand why so many here use them. Fill me in before I spend too much on another brand!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 26, 2010)

Because they are reasonably priced compared to getting a CookShack, SmokinTex, etc. Have ample interior room, 4 racks and are quite easy to operate.

I just noticed last week my 30" MES has stopped working and I have to tear it down to find the problem. I am sure it is just electrical connections corroded, but I have had it 5 or 6 years now.


----------



## ronp (Jun 26, 2010)

You haven't been here very long, do some searches. Take a look at this link, 1% weren't happy. Also some complaints are user error in my opinion. Granted they have had some issues but CS has been over the top most times.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89762/how-many-mes-owners-here

Also, what Mossy said.


----------



## ronp (Jun 26, 2010)

This may help. Consider the 40' from Sams Club @ 299.00 add the 3 year warrantee and you will be set for under 350 for 3 years. Much better choice than the 30'. Easy to fix also.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 26, 2010)

Light-It-Up said:


> I've read so many reviews that said this unit is junk, stops working after a year or less, has wiring problems, etc. that I'm trying to understand why so many here use them. Fill me in before I spend too much on another brand!


I'm not sure either, I wouldnt use one.  its an oven than smokes, not a smoker imho.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Light-It-Up said:


> I've read so many reviews that said this unit is junk, stops working after a year or less, has wiring problems, etc. that I'm trying to understand why so many here use them. Fill me in before I spend too much on another brand!


There was another guy that said that same thing. Sure the MES has a few problems, and the little girls in their office don't know anything about the units, but I wouldn't trade my MES 30 in for anything but an MES 40. The reviews you read must have been from the Million Dollar Bradley Site.

Bearcarver


----------



## eman (Jun 26, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> I'm not sure either, I wouldnt use one.  its an oven than smokes, not a smoker imho.


If what you say is so Then a lang is a big bbq pit  and a gasser is a crawfish boiler  and a uds is a garbage can . Having had a New braunfuls sfb and a ecb and now using an MES40 i'd have to diagree w/ ya . it's a fine smoker and it produces some fine food . Just because something doesn't fit your definition of what you think a smoker is doesn't mean it's not a smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Jim was just teasing.

Some of his favorite members are MES lovers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## eman (Jun 26, 2010)

Light-It-Up said:


> I've read so many reviews that said this unit is junk, stops working after a year or less, has wiring problems, etc. that I'm trying to understand why so many here use them. Fill me in before I spend too much on another brand!


I have had the mes40 for a couple of years and use it fairly often. Have had zero problems and have done everything from one brisket or butt to 54 lbs of meat at one time.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 26, 2010)

this improved site wont let me quote "bearcarver".

I was just having some fun,  an Atalnta bbq guy and chef calls both gassers and electrics ovens that smoke.

i wouldnt buy/own one, but I have some buddies that use them with decent results(not MES but cookshacks)

lighten up francis


----------



## deltadude (Jun 27, 2010)

Light-It-Up said:


> I've read so many reviews that said this unit is junk, stops working after a year or less, has wiring problems, etc. that I'm trying to understand why so many here use them. Fill me in before I spend too much on another brand!


I can rem. when we finally had enough credit and money to buy a new car 1983.  The "buy American" was a still a strong sentimentl, 10 years later as today almost all the parts were mfg over seas and buy American was just a sales slogan.  Well we checked out all the American cars we could afford and most were lacking, not just in our test drives but features, power, models available, etc. Not only the test drives but all car reviews pointed to one economy family car, Honda Accord.  The car of the year 5 years  in a row.  I told my wife we would be foolish to not at least test one.  We went to the local honda dealer, test drove a honda accord and drove home with it.  There just was no comparison.  Features, economy, comfort, drive ability, bang for buck, etc.  We put 250,000 miles on that car and still sold it for $1000, we only paid $9,300.

The MES is very much like the Accord, lots of features, performance, a great cabinet, the product does what it promises to do, and is fairly reliable.  All products have failures, of course we all hope we are not the one stuck with a lemon.  Masterbuilt according to most MES owners on this forum has been excellent with customer service.  So even if you had a problem with your MES, most likely Masterbuilt would do a good job in helping you with the problem.

To answer Light it Up's question, why so many SMF member are buying an MES when so many reviews say its junk?

Because Light-it-up, your not reading all the reviews, you are only looking for the bad, which there is some but, according to the reviews the MES is an excellent product.

I did a spot check on reviews at several locations:

```
.      Amazon	Sams	Cabelas	  Bass P	Google Shopping		Totals       65 Rev   5 rev	 7rev      30"		 404 reviews5 star:  (29)   (4)	 (4)      (21)   	  (277)			335	65%4 star:  (14)   		  (4)		  (59)			77	15%3 star:  (5)		 (1)	  (0)		  (19)			25	5%2 star:  (8)			  (3)		  (18)			29	5%	1 star:  (9)    (1)		  (8)		  (31)			49	10%515
```
As you can see 85% gave the MES a favorable review and 15% did not. 80% gave the MES a very good or excellent review.  This is very far from being junk.   SMF members who own the MES are pretty honest and decent folks, not afraid to tell it like it is, we pride ourselves on making great tasting Q, bottom line with only a few exceptions most MES owners here really like their MES and use it frequently.

As Ron pointed out some of the bad experience with the MES just could be user error.  I think also that when Masterbuilt broadened its number of dealers selling the MES, there was a lot of dumping of old inventory to make way for new.  Unfortunately there wasn't a backup on parts, so some who bought these in-between units had some difficulty getting a replacement element. Other than the element, wiring, and controller there isn't a whole lot to go bad.  The MES either works or doesn't and according to the numbers above 85% work.  I would guess it would be a lot higher, I tend to only review if I have issues, or if I had a great experience with a product.  Most of the time I don't bother with reviews, and I would guess that a lot of happy MES owners are silent.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE mine. That is all.


----------



## light-it-up (Jun 27, 2010)

Excellent post DeltaDude, thank you!

And always good to hear form the guys who I know are using this gear all the time. I'm going to Sam's today to check out the 40 myself.


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't speak to the 40, but I have had my 30 for 3-4 years without a problem.  I honestly just don't have the time to set and tend a wood burner.  I like the electric because I don't have to make runs for propane.  Just plug it in and it's ready to go.  The shelves, waterpan, and drip tray go into the dishwasher. (not the outside grease catcher).

I don't think you can go wrong for the money.  I think this summer I am going to do a pre-emptive strike and redo the wiring though.


----------



## pignit (Jun 28, 2010)

I knew I wanted an MES the first time I laid eyes on it. My schedule doesn't allow for me to spend hours smoking but the methods I've developed using the MES has allowed me to keep a freezer full of sweetly smoked meats as well as gifts for the holidays and a fresh mess of ribs whenever I have a cravin. You can truly set the thing and walk away if you are using a smoke generator. A lot of times I just use the chip tray for the first 4 or 5 hours then let the unit do it's thing. I have quit using the gas smoker completely  but  I love my Oklahoma Joe when I have the time..... but the MES is the backbone of my smokin arsenal. Hard to mess up a smoke with it... easy to clean... very efficient to operate and a lot of bang for the buck. Fits my lifestyle.


----------



## erain (Jun 28, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> this improved site wont let me quote "bearcarver".
> 
> I was just having some fun,  an Atalnta bbq guy and chef calls both gassers and electrics ovens that smoke.
> 
> ...


ck out the "quote' icons in lower right of post, the single is for a simple single quote, and right next to the left is a icon with 2 "quote" marks, this is for multi quoting.....


----------



## dave54 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had mine for a year now and haven't had

a single issue with it ,plus its great for cold smoking


----------



## bigmvm (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had a 30" MES for a couple of months, now. I bought it after reading everything I could find, both good and bad, on this and a few other forums. Even knowing that I may have to do some electrical work on it, later, I have no regrets. It does a great job and is absolutely perfect for a beginner, like me. If I have any regrets, it would be that I should have gotten the 40". The 30" is a little too small when I smoke for family get togethers, and I want to do ribs. We have about 25  family members, including girl & boy friends.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

Just an FYI,

 Sams clubs that have the MES 40 are advertizing it in house for $269.

 it is still $299 on line.


----------



## low-n-slow (Jun 29, 2010)

Greetings:

This is my first post here.  I have read every forum that has any info on smokers and yes, there are always a few people on every one who have had problems the MES.  I've been using my Alton Brown terra cota diy smoker for years.  It served me well, but it crumbled to bits a few weeks ago.  I suspect it was a victim of the really cold winter we had around Atlanta this year.  I decided I needed to buy a new smoker.

I decided on electric because I will be taking it to a condo we have on a lake in the mountains and fire just isn't allowed on the decks and patios.  The MES is definitely one attractive looking unit and the double-walled construction and digital controls make it even more attractive.  The little wood chip chute is also pretty cool...even if it may be a little gimmicky.  However, I had written off the MES not because of the failures, but because it seemed almost impossible to repair them.  Everyone who had an element go out reported that it was not a simple plug-n-play repair and required a new cabinet housing.  Then I saw someplace that the new models with the viewing windows have heating elements that can be replaced.  When I logged onto the Masterbuilt website, I did not even see pictures of the units w/o windows.  Instead, they show the updated digital models with the viewing windows and a new analog model. 

The 30" analog model stands on legs that elevate it which is nice if your back hurts.  It is double-walled and insulated, has an analog thermometer in the door and a drip tray underneath.  It does not have a window and since it is analog, no digital display.  However, the online video demo of that unit sold me.  There is no doubt I can replace the element on that model if I need to.  The internal design suits me well.  The manual says the temp can be adjusted from 100-400F, which I find appealing.  I went to my local Bass Pro Shop last night and picked up one for $169.  It was actually the last one.  Online research revealed that QVC also has it for $149, but I did not have time to order.

The Masterbuilt site has a nice video of this unit and QVC also has a pretty long video clip of this from one of their shows.  Hopefully I will be able to post a positive review next weekend.  If it works well, I'm probably going to buy another for our full-time residence. 

http://www.masterbuilt.com/prod-smokers-analogue.html

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?...ted,cpprod^H172488,cm_scid^dtlr&walk=&cmtags=


----------



## deltadude (Jun 30, 2010)

low-n-slow said:


> Greetings:
> 
> This is my first post here.
> 
> .  However, I had written off the MES not because of the failures, but because it seemed almost impossible to repair them.  Everyone who had an element go out reported that it was not a simple plug-n-play repair and required a new cabinet housing.


First thing First,  WELCOME aboard "low-n-slow", glad you decided to join in the Q-postin fun here at SMF.

Your observation may be accurate for the posts you read, but it is not actually the whole story.  Older MES units prior to the replaceable element models, easily could replace the element with a 3rd party element (search the internet there are several companies that sell elements that will work).  If you search SMF there are several who have replaced elements and documented the procedure with  good how to plus pics.  Of course the new models have replaceable elements, and if you shop you can get the 30" models that have that feature.   However as I pointed out, it isn't necessary to have the new replaceable version, the older version owners can easily replace the element .  Note, to replace the element on the older version requires removing the back panel by drilling out the rivets.

I have posted several times I bought my 40 " MES Sam's version, with the expectation that I would eventually replace the elements, internal wiring, and the digital control, using 3rd party sources.  The flexibility of using 3rd party components makes the MES an even better investment.  Sure there is a bit of labor involved,

Check out this thread which has links to several re-wiring and a element replacement.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought a Bradley Digital 6 Rack last August and have used it twice. If you want to talk about overpriced Junk lets start there.

I have it for sale on Craig's list for half of what it costs from Bradley and can't get any takers. I am also throwing in 3 boxes of pucks and 3 Bubba Pucks.

I purchased the New MES 40" from Sams with their 3 year warranty and it is an excellent smoker at half the cost of the Bradley.  I have been using it regularly and have no problems to date.  I also have started using the AMAZE-N-SMOKER with it instead of using chips.  I love both of them...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I bought a Bradley Digital 6 Rack last August and have used it twice. If you want to talk about overpriced Junk lets start there.
> 
> I have it for sale on Craig's list for half of what it costs from Bradley and can't get any takers. I am also throwing in 3 boxes of pucks and 3 Bubba Pucks.
> 
> I purchased the New MES 40" from Sams with their 3 year warranty and it is an excellent smoker at half the cost of the Bradley.  I have been using it regularly and have no problems to date.  I also have started using the AMAZE-N-SMOKER with it instead of using chips.  I love both of them...


Boy am I glad to hear that!

I thought about getting a Bradley, but the cost of pucks made me stay away from it.

I love my MES 30----I just wish it would grow up to be an MES 40.

Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Boy am I glad to hear that!
> 
> I thought about getting a Bradley, but the cost of pucks made me stay away from it.
> 
> ...


If you give it time and feed it with the AMAZE-N-SMOKER it will grow, patience Grasshopper, er, I mean Bearcarver. LOL

PS: I had a great JULY 4th, a guy saw the add for my Bradley and came by yesterday and gave me $350.00 for it. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## cabin fever (Jul 5, 2010)

I owned an MES a couple of years ago when they first came out. I had just gotten internet service for the first time (dial-up) and I ordered it directly through Masterbuilt's web site for $300 which included shipping. My unit heated up fairly quickly and the temp was pretty accurate from what I remember.

The only problems I had with the MES were the cheap door gasket that started to peel off right after I seasoned the smoker and the lack of smoke flavor. I would add wood chips every 45 minutes or so for the first 4-5 hours and have sweet smelling thin blue smoke throughout that time, but everything came out just tasting oven baked.

I eventually gave my MES to my brother in law and gave up on BBQ for a few years, but I never had any temp/electrical problems during the time I owned one. Other than smoke leaking out of the peeled off door gasket, I thought the unit was pretty solid and reliable for the price. I can really kick myself now though that the smoke daddy has been introduced. That combined with an MES of any size would have to be a match made in heaven.


----------



## brokenwing (Jul 5, 2010)

I have had the masterbuilt unit for almost a year now.  Before that i was using the ecb, which i still use every now and again.  I would not trade it in for nothing.  Like others said I know I will have to get the wiring repaired down the road, but that's a easy fix.  The only issue i have had was the control box.  Called customer service, and a new one was at my door, plus new feet within a week.  No complaints so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> If you give it time and feed it with the AMAZE-N-SMOKER it will grow, patience Grasshopper, er, I mean Bearcarver. LOL
> 
> Â
> 
> PS: I had a great JULY 4th, a guy saw the add for my Bradley and came by yesterday and gave me $350.00 for it. WOO HOO!!!


Wow Paul, That guy must have had his heart set on a Bradley! You did great!

LOL, I wish that would work. I've been feeding it A-MAZE-N-SMOKE for awhile now, and I keep measuring it !

Sunday I'm going to feed it with over 11 pounds of belly & a long AMNS test (no other heat). Should be great. 

Bear


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jul 7, 2010)

The original poster of this topic has already decided not to buy an MES and got a Smokin' Tex instead.  If the continued posts in this thread are intended for him/her, this topic should probably be closed.  If they are for anyone that may be interested in hearing about the pros/cons of the MES, then it's fine.

For my two cents, I've had the MES 40" stainless steel version for 3 years and have been very happy with it.  I think mine is 3 revisions old now. Mine is before the model with the 1200 W element and before the 1st model with the window.    Many people have made mods in an attempt to improve it's design or ease of use to suit their needs.  At least with the older models, there is a wiring issue that many have experienced, but the fix is not too dificult or expensive and is well documented on this forum.  In addition, Masterbuilt seems to have attempted to address this issue in their most recent model.  The MES is definitely not perfect, but I think you get a lot for what you pay for it.  I'm glad I got the 40" over the 30".  If they made one twice as big, I would own it.


----------



## mama's smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Doesn't take up a lot of room.

I can use it on my wooden deck.

Doesn't burn little fingers or sniffing animals (including spouses).

Inexpensive to operate.

Easy to set up prior to smoking.

Easy to use and monitor/adjust temps.

Easy to clean.

Easy to modify....if you choose.

Clean to use.

Family and friends RAVE about the results. (I think this is the most important reason.)

I LOVE MY MES!!!!!!


----------



## flyweed (Jul 17, 2010)

don't listen to the other folks that use the "B"...you know the ones that use that sawdust compressed pucks.

I've had my MES 30 now for almost a year and I love it.  My first choice to buy it, was because of the ease of use.  It's very easy to use.

With a few "mods" and some TLC the thing should last you a long time.  Keep the temp probe and high heat sensors in the back of the unit cleaned off..so your temps and heat don't fluctuate.

Second...It's a very easy cabinet to modify...I have since attached a smoke daddy 8 inch cold smoke unit to the side of my MES, so I can cold smoke items...and then I will be adding a BBQ Guru Temp controller to mine soon...just so I can keep the temps within 1 degree plus or minus of where I set it at.

I love my MES and it has produced some beautiful results so far...Oh yeah..I like that I can also use chips or chunks of wood in the smoking tray too.  Wood that still has some bark and sap in it makes for a much better smoke and more flavor than those sawdust pucks as well.

Dan


----------



## bkos (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine just kicked the bucket.  Glad I purchased the extended warranty.  7 month old was all.

BKOS


----------



## mossymo (Jul 23, 2010)

MossyMO said:


> Because they are reasonably priced compared to getting a CookShack, SmokinTex, etc. Have ample interior room, 4 racks and are quite easy to operate.
> 
> I just noticed last week my 30" MES has stopped working and I have to tear it down to find the problem. I am sure it is just electrical connections corroded, but I have had it 5 or 6 years now.


Found some time to tinker with my 30" MES, it would turn on, but turn itself off almost immediately. I took the back off and checked out the electrical connections and wiring, everything looked good and the shrink wrap around the connections has kept everything clean and dry. The ground wire had quite a bit of creosote and was starting to corrode. I took it apart, cleaned it up and fired it back up; seems to be working just fine again. And remember, this one is 5 or 6 years old and gets plenty of use !!!


----------



## rstr hunter (Jul 23, 2010)

PignIt said:


> I knew I wanted an MES the first time I laid eyes on it. My schedule doesn't allow for me to spend hours smoking but the methods I've developed using the MES has allowed me to keep a freezer full of sweetly smoked meats as well as gifts for the holidays and a fresh mess of ribs whenever I have a cravin. You can truly set the thing and walk away if you are using a smoke generator. A lot of times I just use the chip tray for the first 4 or 5 hours then let the unit do it's thing. I have quit using the gas smoker completely  but  I love my Oklahoma Joe when I have the time..... but the MES is the backbone of my smokin arsenal. Hard to mess up a smoke with it... easy to clean... very efficient to operate and a lot of bang for the buck. Fits my lifestyle.


I have a MES 40 and a Chargriller as well.  I honestly think the Chargriller does a much better job, however the ease of use and lack of constant monitoring have me using the MES more and more.  It does turn out a good product without a lot of hassle.  If you have the time I'd say go charcoal, but if you're busy like the rest of us a MES is a good option.  My 2 cents.


----------



## chickenman09 (Jul 23, 2010)

just got a MES 30 off craigslist CHEAP. I  use it alot and love it! the other half likes it too. or at least what comes out of it.


----------

